# Reptile Shows/Conventions in and around Manchester??.....



## Fozz

I really fancy going to the reptile show at Hamm but I can't afford to and can't get time off for a long time........
I just wondered if there was any in or around Manchester and what dates they are??.....


----------



## harry python

Nah doubt they will ever put on a show in Manchester.


----------



## jayemmaroberts

Actually, that’s Ill informed. 

Doncaster has moved venue to the Bowlers club in Manchester for the next two shows.

4th September
6th November


----------



## Malc

Tobago said:


> Actually, that’s Ill informed.
> 
> Doncaster has moved venue to the Bowlers club in Manchester for the next two shows.
> 
> 4th September
> 6th November


Which I'm sure the OP who hasn't been seen on this forum since 2014 will be pleased to hear. 😉


----------

